# Chained Rubber Bands.



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I've seen many members talking about chained rubber bands and was just wandering how to do that?


----------



## Tenganator125 (Jan 5, 2012)

It's actualy one of the more simpler ways of making a slingshot band, when you just strand the bands within eachother....








http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3481-making-cheap-chained-rubber-bands-uk/page__st__20

This one is for how 2 knot the bands together http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3481-making-cheap-chained-rubber-bands-uk/page__st__-2


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You should also look at these recent threads:

http://slingshotforu...d-vs-flat-bands

http://slingshotforu...of-office-bands

I much prefer the braids over the knotted chains for the reasons stated in these threads. Bands made with office rubberbands are not as fast as Theraband gold or latex flats, but they are cheap, available most everywhere, are easily adjusted for all kinds of tapers and draw weights, and have good power for heavy ammo.

The video for making braids is here:






For longer band life, lubricate the rubberbands with talcum powder before you assemble the braid.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great video! Music really works with it.


----------

